

Computers Without Borders is born \o/ - aurelien
http://www.cwb.io
At the origin, this place was just to have a cool email adress ... days after days it comes out as a need for all to express their voice as this place too but for free software / hardware and then to help and spread all over the world.
The fact is that most of people here do not have trouble with computers, software, hardware LAN ... But in some place on this world some people at this time just never touch a keyboard.
Computers Without Borders just offer to be this link with us and them, to help that people to discover on their 1st boot the best of GNU/Linux-libre.
You have a hacker fiber in your hart and want to spread your best all over the world?
Come on to www.cwb.io and join the Computers Without Borders Green Arrow Volunteers!
======
wxl
I simply can't take any group seriously if they can't even get grammar right
at all. If there are a few typos, that's one thing, but things like this:

> How a Society at the XXIth Century can be free without Free Software and
> Free Hardware?

Are just nonsense. I would even understand a few glaring grammar errors if it
was at all possible to understand, this really isn't.

It's also hard to understand what they're trying to do. It seems something
about spreading free soft-/hardware but what are they going to do to
accomplish this?

EDIT: I just realized, the grammar mistakes make it look like they just typed
it in whatever their native language is and piped it through Google Translate.

